# Sepulchritude Problem Sleuth vs Ajeemoo



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2014)

OST:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8sBtl3WYZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 18, 2014)

One Star thread.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2014)

one-starring this great thread

such jelly


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

ALL STAR DIPLOMACY

OP BRACE YOURSELF

BANHAMMMER REEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 18, 2014)

I have restored this thread to its rightful place


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2014)

like Ajimu will be

beneath the heel of a superior character


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2014)

This is good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2014)

That said, read Problem Sleuth or you're a ^ (use bro).


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I have restored this thread to its rightful place



You've earned your first dollar


Trouble is, saga took muh sheckels


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 18, 2014)

Ajeemoo's just not on Demonhead Mobster Kingpin's level


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That said, read Problem Sleuth or you're a ^ (use bro).



a dry one. No liquid negrocity for you until you've read it


----------



## Byrd (Jan 18, 2014)

Ajimu has turn into a hoe... been getting raped a lot recently


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 18, 2014)

Are people just making these threads to spite Freddie Mercury? Sepulchritude is far above Ajimu.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2014)

MAKE HER A MEMBER OF THE MIIIIIDNIIIIGHT CREEEEEEW


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2014)

here have a shitty AMV with MC  Hawking in the background

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVYN1S4Qn-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 18, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Are people just making these threads to spite Freddie Mercury? Sepulchritude is far above Ajimu.



They are just mad that she's a decent character.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 18, 2014)

Freddie, you need to keep her on a tight leash...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2014)

Nope 

and

Nope


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2014)

obligatory lolkurou


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 18, 2014)

Fuck you guys


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

quoted for second page purposes


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nope
> 
> and
> 
> Nope



Such argument

much logic


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> quoted for second page purposes



it needs to be seen


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2014)

Not sure who broke down more, Ajeemoo or ChopChop


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 18, 2014)

Freddie, you let your wife get raped so much, smh


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not sure who broke down more, Ajeemoo or ChopChop



pixiv doing the work for us

never forget


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Such argument
> 
> much logic



And that's why I'm the best


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

this waifu gets passed around about as widely as the ocean


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2014)

passed around like rhaella


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

passed around like a toaster on a butterspread party


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nope
> 
> and
> 
> Nope



Ni

and 

pah~


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2014)

Axl dawg you agree wit me rite?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2014)

Sure whatever turns you on
as long as i get to get mah nipah on
and troll around problem sleuth im fan fucken tastic 

but really this ends in a tie though since Sepulchritude ends up killing PS






















but really though its not hard to escape death
the character and/or concept in PS

PS dies
sure yeah
he immedaitely  then exits stage left ftw


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2014)

Punch death in the snout to establish superiority


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 18, 2014)

Give Ajimu her named skills and she'll wipe the floor with this bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

sepuclhritude cuts up the names


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 18, 2014)

Ajeemoo can't handle PS's negotiation skills


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 18, 2014)

He cuts the skills, Ladder to Hell style.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 18, 2014)

Throws a fake window frame at her


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 18, 2014)

THROWS THE ENTIRE UNIVERSE AT HER SO THAT SHE STAYS STILL BUT RELATIVELY TO EVERYTHING ELSE, IT SEEMS LIKE THE WINDOW FRAME IS BEING MOVED


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 18, 2014)

People who hate on Medaka Box probably never even read the manga.


You're just hating on something you don't even know.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 18, 2014)

Freddie we been there

Naze >


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2014)

why is this thread still four stars


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 18, 2014)

Jellytown rises in defense of Ajeemoo


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 19, 2014)

Seriously through, where the fuck is kaiser


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 19, 2014)

How about Ajimu vs Hellstar Remina?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

No One cares enough to do that


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

TTGL said:


> How about Ajimu vs Hellstar Remina?



On this site, Ajimu could lose to Captain America and people would call it legit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2014)

Captain America is a main character

so yes, it would be legit 

STARS AND STRIPES


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Shut up MAPSK


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

On this site people can like MGQ and think that they have dignity, so it doesn't surprise me that retards like that exist.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

MGQ is clearly kid friendly like ToAru


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> On this site people can like MGQ and think that they have dignity, so it doesn't surprise me that retards like that exist.



just throw in the towel, MAPSK

the 16 year old aussie kid can trounce you, let alone the rest of us


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Shut up MAPSK





Nightbringer said:


> On this site people can like MGQ and think that they have dignity, so it doesn't surprise me that retards like that exist.





GiveRobert20dollars said:


> MGQ is clearly kid friendly like ToAru


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

You're outnumbered and outgunned.

Weaklings like you should stay where they belong, in the dirt.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

lolfagsk




Why are you still here?

I'd say go home and be a family man but the thought of you procreating makes me fear for humanity's future.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

What? Ass devastated so hard that you've been reduced to simple 4chan shit in an attempt to save face?

You really are nothing but a dumb shemale


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

How does shota necrophilia make you feel MAPSK?


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> What? Ass devastated so hard that you've been reduced to simple 4chan shit in an attempt to save face?
> 
> You really are nothing but a dumb *shemale*



You seem to like that word a lot. Not that I'm judging or anything.


----------



## Es (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> pffffffffffffffffffffffffft



Shut the fuck up you dumb cunt


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2014)

now go and replace every single one of your posts with that image 

admitting the problem is the first step, after all


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

Is this actually the best you can do?

A badly typeset gif that basically amounts to "I'm not terrible, you're terrible!"

You are actually IRL Naruto MAPSK.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

And there he goes with the 4chan crap



Get your own reaction shit you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> How does shota necrophilia make you feel MAPSK?


----------



## Es (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> You seem to like that word a lot. Not that I'm judging or anything.





Es said:


> Shut the fuck up you dumb cunt



**


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> You seem to like that word a lot. Not that I'm judging or anything.



I like how you managed to zero in on that one word.

Tunnel vision much?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> You seem to like that word a lot. Not that I'm judging or anything.


About as witty a reply as could be expected from a mongoloid


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

>actually defending it

pigshitdisgusting


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Is this actually the best you can do?
> 
> You are actually IRL Naruto MAPSK.



Ummmm.... okay?



Kurou said:


> And there he goes with the 4chan crap
> 
> 
> 
> Get your own reaction shit you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



I'm recycling. Consider it a community service. It'll be more than you've ever done for the world, that's for sure.


----------



## Monna (Jan 19, 2014)

Well this thread went to shit.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Ummmm.... okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recycling. Consider it a community service. It'll be more than you've ever done for the world, that's for sure.



A lack of wit isn't a community service


It's a crime


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Ummmm.... okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recycling. Consider it a community service. It'll be more than you've ever done for the world, that's for sure.


>Faps to monster girls
>Done better for the world
>Being this delusional
>Being this autistic
>Being this much of a waste of life


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Ummmm.... okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm recycling. Consider it a community service.



why did you censor the actual meat of my post mapsk?

does it upset you that much to read and if so why did you quote it in the first place?


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou said:


> A lack of wit isn't a community service
> 
> 
> It's a crime



Really? I can file a police report for that? *goes to dial his phone*


----------



## Es (Jan 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Is this actually the best you can do?
> 
> A badly typeset gif that basically amounts to "I'm not terrible, you're terrible!"
> 
> You are actually IRL Naruto MAPSK.



Look at you MAPAK

getting stomped by a little girl


[YOUTUBE]OwGu7YVW4wI[/YOUTUBE]

>MAPSK vs Darth


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> >Faps to monster girls
> >Done better for the world
> >Being this delusional
> >Being this autistic
> >Being this much of a waste of life



>says the guy who's goal in life is to receive twenty dollars


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 19, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Well this thread went to shit.



It was shit from the start.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Really? I can file a police report for that? *goes to dial his phone*



*unseathes katana*

*cuts of hand*

pssh... nothin personnel... kid


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> >says the guy who's goal in life is to receive twenty dollars



You can't be this fucking stupid


----------



## Es (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Really? I can file a police report for that? *goes to dial his phone*



>Kurou comes over and exercises police brutality


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Really? I can file a police report for that? *goes to dial his phone*


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> >says the guy who's goal in life is to receive twenty dollars



>mfw 20 dollars is more than you'll ever amount to


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

It'll surprise the fuck out of you when I pick up the phone then dumbass


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> >says the guy who's goal in life is to receive twenty dollars


>Faps to monster girls
>Trying to play the big man card

Man you really are as retarded as you seem


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)

ITT: MAPSK trying to give Red and Anti a run for their money.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

ITT: FAGPSK gets solo'd by a midget kangaroo


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> I'm using a bluetooth headset



why would you admit this?

literally the most cuntish thing you could possibly do


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

Fuck, you really are this retarded.

MAPSK, you are a fucking degenerate piece of shit. Kill yourself.


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> why would you admit this?
> 
> literally the most cuntish thing you could possibly do



I'm an active member of the OBD, I passed the point of no return a long time ago


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Suicide is the biggest service you could ever do to humanity, you filth


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> I'm an active *member of the OBD*, I passed the point of no return a long time ago



I think you're going a bit far here


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 19, 2014)

I think its time to call the lock...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

More like active Laughingstock of the OBD


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Suicide is the biggest service you could ever do to humanity, you filth



Yes yes, go on. Tell me how I'm a blight on my species and the most disgusting human being to have ever lived. I'll be sure to write it down and show it to my friends during Hitler's weekly Tuesday tea time


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Calling yourself a member of the OBD



sorry kid, you're not a member Of the OBD unless others acknowledge you as such


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

You're next words are:

I was only joking with the aloe vera, no need to bring up Wikipedia


----------



## Regicide (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Seriously. You joined in 2013 and have done nothing but get laughed at


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Yes yes, go on. Tell me how I'm a blight on my species and the most disgusting human being to have ever lived. I'll be sure to write it down



I'm sure you're clutching your monster girl hugpillow, impotently typing your response as you shed bitch tears.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you think this is just tough love when we mock you?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Hell even Mirage is taken more seriously around here


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

>checks his User CP
>sees he only has two negs from this thread so far

come on you worthless cunts you can do better.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you think at the end of the day we'll all just laugh and get along with you and you'll be an accepted member of the community?


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Dream on you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Even the rehabilitation we gave to jedijohn wouldn't be enough to erase your faggotry


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 19, 2014)

this is a great thread


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Do you think at the end of the day we'll all just laugh and get along with you and you'll be an accepted member of the community?



I find it kind of funny that people still think I want that of all things. That's like asking to be diagnosed with testicular cancer


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 19, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Hell even Mirage is taken more seriously around here



Ok, now this thread is legit funny.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

You can continue to stick around if you like, but nothing will change


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

Fang said:
			
		

> You will never be a OBDer. You are a joke, a laughingstock of the most lowest of class since Omega_Level and Hikawa. No one likes you, you have no wit, and you are useless as can be. You are to the OBD what a tumor is to a cancer patient.



With absolute hate from TWF


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

qing you suck.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK, I have an important message for you from someone infinitely better than you are

"You will never be a OBDer. You are a joke, a laughingstock of the most lowest of class since Omega_Level and Hikawa. No one likes you, you have no wit, and you are useless as can be. You are to the OBD what a tumor is to a cancer patient."

thanks for reading


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

You'll still post and we'll still mock you


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

you'll just be smashed into the  ground, again and again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> With absolute hate from TWF


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> >checks his User CP
> >sees he only has two negs from this thread so far
> 
> come on you worthless cunts you can do better.



Confirmed rildite


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and log off.




Or at least disappear for a while


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Chances are we'll forget you exist


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> With absolute hate from TWF





Nightbringer said:


> qing you suck.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> MAPSK, I have an important message for you from someone infinitely better than you are
> 
> "You will never be a OBDer. You are a joke, a laughingstock of the most lowest of class since Omega_Level and Hikawa. No one likes you, you have no wit, and you are useless as can be. You are to the OBD what a tumor is to a cancer patient."
> 
> thanks for reading



You know, that might have actually hurt my feelings if I knew or cared who that was. Sadly, I don't 



Kurou said:


> You'll still post and we'll still mock you



whatever gets your rocks off brah


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> I find it kind of funny that people still think I want that of all things. That's like asking to be diagnosed with testicular cancer



>I don't want to be a member of the OBD, that's why I spend all of my time here and get my jollys off ragging on noobs that don't know how things work so I can pretend I'm a functioning member of the hivemind


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Until you post again displaying how retarded you are


----------



## Es (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> >checks his User CP
> >sees he only has two negs from this thread so far
> 
> come on you worthless cunts you can do better.



Be careful for what you wish for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

Someone infinitely better than you

and once you're tossed out to the blender, he'll be there to stomp the shit out of you himself, unless you're smart enough to disappear for good


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou displaying his ^ (use bro) precog


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

See, it remarks like that that show you aren't a member of the OBD just because you post here.



If you were an OBD'er you'd know who Fang is


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> >I don't want to be a member of the OBD, that's why I spend all of my time here and get my jollys off ragging on noobs that don't know how things work so I can pretend I'm a functioning member of the hivemind



So you admit there's a hivemind then?



Kurou said:


> Until you post again displaying how retarded you are





MAPSK said:


> whatever gets your rocks off brah


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Really kid each time you post you dig yourself deeper into a whole you already had no ability to climb out of


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Are you really still asking if there's a hivemind?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

All he's doing is flailing about submissively at this point


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> So you admit there's a hivemind then?



you know how I'm absolutely certain you will never amount to anything in this section?


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

You mean other than him being genetic junk right?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)

Yep we definitely having classic hivemind claims.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

OBDIlluminatiwithchips.png


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Really Mapsk


Just go, if you leave now you can save some face. Whats left after it anyway


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

I mean really, you just called yourself an OBD'er in this thread,while the OBD is right here, telling you to get the fuck out


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Es said:


> Be careful for what you wish for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Wow, this is literally the most intelligent and well thought out response I've heard all day.



Kurou said:


> Are you really still asking if there's a hivemind?





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yep we definitely having classic hivemind claims.





GiveRobert20dollars said:


> OBDIlluminatiwithchips.png



You know what they say. If it quacks like a duck....


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

I am just amazed at how retarded you are


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Dare I say flabbergasted


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Really Mapsk
> 
> 
> Just go, if you leave now you can save some face. Whats left after it anyway





Kurou said:


> I mean really, you just called yourself an OBD'er in this thread,while the OBD is right here, telling you to get the fuck out


----------



## Fujita (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> If it quacks like a duck....



...you're probably fantasizing about it

Yes, we know

You've made your preferences quite clear 

Now leave


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

That you can be this obtuse


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh good, the hive mind conspiracy again.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Wow, this is literally the most intelligent and well thought out response I've heard all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nobody says that in common speech.

also before you start mouthing off like a goldfish yes, I do know what the Duck Test is.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

And here you are still posting unfunny shit


----------



## Fujita (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Really Mapsk
> 
> 
> Just go, if you leave now you can save some face. Whats left after it anyway



Pictured: MAPSK


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Fujita said:


> ...you're probably fantasizing about it
> 
> Yes, we know
> 
> ...



Nah, I still got work to do. But thanks for the invitation, I appreciate it.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jan 19, 2014)

> You know what they say. If it quacks like a duck....



Given your predilections for MGQ I'm not sure if I want to know how you'd finish this sentence...

**


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

On top of being a shitty poster


you have not an ounce of originality


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Nah, I still got work to do. But thanks for the invitation, I appreciate it.



ducks aren't even monster girls.

this is legit bestiality.

I'm gonna go now...


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> I'm an active member of the OBD





MAPSK said:


> So you admit there's a hivemind then?



Oh fucking wow.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Wrecked by a kangaroo

Crushed lby a mountain

Stomped by a ^ (use bro)

MAPSK running the gauntlet on getting Bodied


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou said:


> On top of being a shitty poster
> 
> 
> you have not an ounce of originality



Coming from you... well, I'll just ignore that.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

It's like the goddamn Captain Planet of Stomps


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

I respect Flutter more than I respect you


and I'd throw flutter in jail for being a brony


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> ducks aren't even monster girls.
> 
> this is legit bestiality.
> 
> I'm gonna go now...



Let's hear a "hooray" for selective reading!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK, you're not an illegal immigrant we keep around for housework, you're a pariah

you can't even clean up your own messes, let alone ours


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

MOUNTAIN

AUSSIE

NIGGERFORCE

ELDRITCH HORRORS

BISHOUNIGGER

WITH YOUR POWERS COMBINED, I AM CAPTAIN STOMPAGE


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jan 19, 2014)

ITT: MAPSK struggles to find different ways to say "no u" and pass it off as wit


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Coming from you... well, I'll just ignore that.



Ignore what? The fact you got slapped around like a 2 dollar whore?


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou said:


> I respect Flutter more than I respect you
> 
> 
> and I'd throw flutter in jail for being a brony



Your rage only makes me harder :ignoramus


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Coming from you... well, I'll just ignore that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Let's hear a "hooray" for selective reading!



What?

You mention ducks.

Fujishima going nuclear on you over there told you not to fap to ducks.

You said you would fap to ducks anyway.

I am at a loss as to how you could possibly interpret this in any other way.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

What rage? I'm legitimately trying to help you and yet you continue being stupid


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Your rage only makes me harder :ignoramus



Rild 2.0 folks

He's finally come out and admit it


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> What?
> 
> You mention ducks.
> 
> ...



I meant an invitation to leave, you blind-deaf retard


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

It's like i'm pouring water into a bucket that has no base


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Your rage only makes me harder :ignoramus



no!

kurou is not a duck


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Broken so hard he turned submissive for Kurou


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

Well this is totally not like Giovanni at all


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 25 (15 members and 10 guests)
GiveRobert20dollars, MAPSK, Eldritch Sukima, Kurou, Nightbringer+, Qinglong+, Hyperion1O1, Regicide, Raidou Kuzunoha, Fujita, ThanatoSeraph, OtherGalaxy+, Crimson Dragoon+

COME ONE, COME ALL

WITNESS THE DUMB CUNT IN HIS NATURAL HABITAT

GETTING KICKED AROUND AND MOCKED FOR WHAT HE IS


----------



## MAPSK (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou said:


> What rage? I'm legitimately trying to help you and yet you continue being stupid



Alright then, let me put it this way. If you weren't still mad, if all of you weren't still mad, why are you still here? Why haven't you stepped away from your keyboard and done something else with your life instead?

... yeah that's what I thought


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> I meant an invitation to leave, you blind-deaf retard



I can't read this.

touch typing is fun


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

>Pulling out the U mad? card

Classic FAGPSK


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Alright then, let me put it this way. If you weren't still mad, if all of you weren't still mad, why are you still here? Why haven't you stepped away from your keyboard and done something else instead?
> 
> ... yeah that's what I thought



We're trying to help you understand that you are not an OBD'er and never will be so leave


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jan 19, 2014)

So how does this fetish of yours work MAPSK?

Do you enjoy the idea of animals raping you?

Do you sometimes go out into the woods, slather yourself in honey and hope a bear decides to come along and ravish you?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

side note: abusing the distracted smiley doesn't *actually* show your detachment towards the current situation like you think it does


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Alright then, let me put it this way. If you weren't still mad, if all of you weren't still mad, why are you still here? Why haven't you stepped away from your keyboard and done something else with your life instead?
> 
> ... yeah that's what I thought



>mad
>not mocking you for being a dumb cunt
>being this much of autistic fuck


----------



## Es (Jan 19, 2014)

Holy shit 

MAPSK is getting #WRECKT

And squirming to escape


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 19, 2014)

How long can the mauling continue?

Let's find out.

[YOUTUBE]rTyN-vvFIkE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jan 19, 2014)

If you haven't done that last one you should try it sometime.

I swear it'll be just like MGQ.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 19, 2014)

I have to thank you MAPSK


Since you appeared in this thread the obd isn't mocking ajimu anymore, because they are too busy mocking you.


Only good thing that came from you being a dumb cunt


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Fujita (Jan 19, 2014)

MAPSK said:


> Alright then, let me put it this way. If you weren't still mad, if all of you weren't still mad, why are you still here? Why haven't you stepped away from your keyboard and done something else with your life instead?
> 
> ... yeah that's what I thought



Two simple objectives: 
> Get you to leave
> Make sport of you in the process, because it's fun!



ThanatoSeraph said:


> So how does this fetish of yours work MAPSK?
> 
> Do you enjoy the idea of animals raping you?
> 
> Do you sometimes go out into the woods, slather yourself in honey and hope a bear decides to come along and ravish you?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Mauling can't even begin to describe what transpired here.

This was columbine levels of stomp


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I have to thank you MAPSK
> 
> 
> Since you appeared in this thread the obd isn't mocking ajimu anymore, because they are too busy mocking you.
> ...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

>Even freddie getting in on the mockery

Today is a good day


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

This was fatman vs Nagasaki levels of stompage


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Kanazuki no Miko levels of rape


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)

If I get banned for this shit. No fucking regrets.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Freddie, understand we still love you


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

We fall together, as brothers in arms. In defense of quality


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

There is no maybe you ^ (use bro)


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Kanazuki no Miko levels of rape



daaaaaaaaammmmnnnnn




Told
Tolda
Toldaga


Knights of the told republic


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurou said:


> daaaaaaaaammmmnnnnn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TOLD STATUS:
[ ] NOT TOLD
[x] TOLD
[x] FUCKING TOLD
[x] CASH4TOLD.COM
[x] KNIGHTS OF THE TOLD REPUBLIC
[x] TOLDERONE
[x] STONE TOLD STEVE AUSTIN
[x] CURE FOR THE COMMON TOLD
[x] BEN TOLDS
[x] THE 40 YEAR TOLD VIRGIN
[x] 007: TOLDENEYE
[x] TEXAS TOLD?EM
[x] AUSTIN POWERS IN TOLDMEMBER
[x] PTERODACTOLD
[x] TOLDTINO?S PIZZA ROLLS
[x] NO COUNTRY FOR TOLD MEN
[x] 24 CARAT TOLD
[x] ONLY SHOOTING STARS BREAKTHE TOLD
[x] GOING ONCE? GOING TWICE? TOLD
[x] GARY TOLDMAN
[x] TOLD SPICE
[x] TOLD STONE CREAMERY
[x] BABY IT?S TOLD OUTSIDE
[x] POKEMON TOLD AND SILVER
[x] TOLD YELLER
[x] EL DORADO: THE LOST CITY OF TOLD
[x] TOLDPLAY
[x] THE TOLD AND THE BEAUTIFUL
[x] DANNY DEVITOLD
[x] TOLDEN SUN
[x] FOR WHOM THE BELL TOLDS
[x] CAN?T TEACH A TOLD DOG NEW TRICKS
[x] I AIN?T SAYIN SHE A TOLD DIGGER
[x] TOLDING CHAIR
[x] TOLDIER OF FORTUNE
[x] THE TOLDEN COMPASS
[x] TOLDEN AXE
[x] TOLD MACDONALD HAD A FARM
[x ROCKIN TO THE TOLDIES
[x] BATTLETOLDS
[x] YE TOLDE PUB
[x] TOLDEN CAULFIELD
[x] THE TOLD MAN AND THE SEA
[x] TOLD MEDAL WINNER AT THE OLYMPICS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 19, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> We fall together, as brothers in arms. In defense of quality







from: a much better game than beating off to furries and submissive shotas.


----------



## Es (Jan 19, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I have to thank you MAPSK
> 
> 
> Since you appeared in this thread the obd isn't mocking ajimu anymore, because they are too busy mocking you.
> ...


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 19, 2014)

Auschwitz level sick fires in this thread


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 19, 2014)

Damn it people.


----------

